# هل هناك اكتشافات أثرية تعضد الكتاب المقدس (الجزء الاول)



## alaakamel30 (3 يناير 2010)

قد نتفق او نختلف ولكن الكتاب المقدس هو الكتاب الوحيد الذى تعددت مسارح احداثه وشخصياته بل واللغات التى كتب بها مما جعله مادة خصبة للملحدين واتباع الديانات الاخرى وهدفا للتشكيك فى عصمته وصحة وحيهنوبما اننا كمؤمنين نؤمن بصحة كتابنا المقدس ايمانا روحيا وجب علينا ان نعضد هذا ايضا بالثوابت والاكتشافات العلمية التى تخاطب هؤلاء الذين لا يؤمنون إلا بكل ما هو عقلى.
وبمعونة إلهية سأبدأ هذة السلسلة على أجزاء مصليا للآب ان ينير قلوبكم قبل أعينكم.


                              - برج بابل -
كلنا نعلم القصة المذكورة فى الاصحاح الحادى عشر من سفر التكوين والتى تتحدث عن بناء برج بابل وكيف بلبل الله لسان هذا الشعب وشتتهم ولكن يبقى السؤال هل كانت هذة القصة مجرد محض خيال او أسطورة ام ان هناك ما يعضدها من الاكتشافات الاثرية؟.
والحق ان من يتتبع القصة يجد ان الكتاب المقدس قال انها حدثت فى أرض شنعار وهى الارض الواقعة جنوب بلاد ما بين النهرين والواقعة فى العراق الحالى.
وحضارة بلاد النهرين معروفة ببناء (الزقورة او الزقورات) (ziggurat) وهى اهرامات شديدة الشبه بهرم سقارة بالجيزة وان كانت حضارة بلاد ما بين النهرين قد بدأت مبكرا فى بناء مثل تلك الاهرامات المدرجة قبل معرفة المصريين بها وعلى خلاف العادة فالاهرامات المصرية استخدمت كمدافن للملوك ولكن الزقورات استخدمت كملاجىء للحماية من الاخطار مثل الفيضانات وغيرها وهو ما يتوافق مع ما ذكر بسفر التكوين، ولا يوجد اى دليل او اكتشاف يقول انها كانت تستخدم كمدفن وعادة كان يتوسط الزقورة من الداخل بئر ماء، وكانت الزقورات من المعالم الاساسية لحضارة بلاد ما بين النهرين بل وكانت من الاساسيات عند تخطيطهم لبناء مدنهم.
وفى اربعينيات القرن الماضى اكتشفت البعثات الاثرية العديد منها فى هذة المنطقة حيث اكتشفت ما يزيد عن 40 زقورة مختلفة الاحجام وان كان اكبرها هو ما تم اكتشافه فى مدينة اريدو اكبر المدن بعد العاصمة اور فى تلك الحقبة.
وتقول الاكتشافات ان حضارة ما بين بلاد النهرين عرفت بناء الزقورات بين عام4300 و 3500 قبل الميلاد واستمرت حتى ظهور الحضارة البابلية.
واتفق العديد من علماء الآثار على ان ماورد بالملحمة السومرية هو وصف لما حدث فى قصة برج بابل ، والملحمة السومرية هى ملحمة اسطورية وجدت عام 1853 محفورة على 12 لوح طينى ويعود تاريخها للعام 2750 قبل الميلادوتعتبر من اوائل القصص التى كتبها الانسان.
والغريب ان هناك مقطوعة من الابيات بهذة الملحمة تدعى(انمركار وإله آراتا) وهى مقطوعة شعرية كتبها انمركار الملك ويقول فيها الآتى:-

ذات يوم لم يكن هناك ثعبان
لم يكن هناك عقرب
لم يكن هناك ضبع،لم يكن أسد
لم يكن هناك كلاب برية،لم يكن ذئب
لم يكن هناك خوف لم يكن رعب
لم يكن للانسان منافس
فى تلك الايام فى ارض سوبور وارض حمازى
كنا نتكلم اللغة السومرية بانسجام
الارض العظيمة،ارض المراسيم الملكية
اورى،الارض التى بها كل شىء فى توافق
مارتيو، الارض التى بها نرتاح بأمان
الكون كله والناس  فى انسجام
نتكلم بلسان واحد
ثم قام الإله (انكى) إله الخصوبة
الإله الذى جميع أوامره جديرة بالثقة
إله الحكمة الذى يفهم الأرض
زعيم الآلهة
واهب الحكمة إله اريدو
غير الكلام فى افواههم
صنع اختلاف فى داخلهم
اختلاف فى كلام الانسان
الذى كان حتى وقت قريب يتكلم لغة واحدة

لا تعليق منى بل اترك لكم التعليق ولى عودة
سلام ربنا يسوع المسيح اترك لكم


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 يناير 2010)

من يدرس الكتاب المقدس من الاخرين اكثر .. يكتشف صدقه ودقته ..
اشكرك استاذى على المعلومات الجديدة


----------



## geegoo (3 يناير 2010)

*ربنا يبارك عملك ...
منتظرين المزيد من هذا الموضوع الشيق ..
سلام و نعمة ..*


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (3 يناير 2010)

*كاتبي الكتاب المقدس معاصري للاحداث بالاضافه الى انه مكتوب بوحي الهي لهذا فهو اصدق كتاب تحت السماء بدون منافس لا بعمره ولا بعدد نسخة ولا بعدد ترجماتة ولا بتوزيعة ..
وهو كتاب لا يمكن تحريفة او تنقيحة لانتشارة بمليارات النسخ بالالف الترجمات ..
وبالتالي كل الاحداث الواردة فيه صادقة والعلماء لم يكونوا معاصري للاحداث ليكونوا اصدق من كاتبي الكتاب المقدس والاله الذي اوحى لهم ولا حتى العلماء مسوقين من الروح القدس في ابحاثهم !

فكل ما يناقض هذه الوثيقة المسماه بالكتاب المقدس هو خاطئ .*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

الحقيقة والحق قال:


> *كاتبي الكتاب المقدس معاصري للاحداث بالاضافه الى انه مكتوب بوحي الهي لهذا فهو اصدق كتاب تحت السماء بدون منافس لا بعمره ولا بعدد نسخة ولا بعدد ترجماتة ولا بتوزيعة ..*
> *وهو كتاب لا يمكن تحريفة او تنقيحة لانتشارة بمليارات النسخ بالالف الترجمات ..*
> *وبالتالي كل الاحداث الواردة فيه صادقة والعلماء لم يكونوا معاصري للاحداث ليكونوا اصدق من كاتبي الكتاب المقدس والاله الذي اوحى لهم ولا حتى العلماء مسوقين من الروح القدس في ابحاثهم !*
> 
> *فكل ما يناقض هذه الوثيقة المسماه بالكتاب المقدس هو خاطئ .*


 صحيح بس دا لا يمنع انه تجري الدراسات و النقد للتحري و لاثبات الصدق للباحث الحر و المؤمن القلق و المشكك لكي يطمئن الجميع

و شكرا


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (3 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> صحيح بس دا لا يمنع انه تجري الدراسات و النقد للتحري و لاثبات الصدق للباحث الحر و المؤمن القلق و المشكك لكي يطمئن الجميع
> 
> و شكرا


*
انا لست ضد هذا ولكن اي تعارض مع الكتاب المقدس لا ينسب خطا الى الكتاب المقدس فالكتاب معاصروين يتحدثون عن احداث عاصروها بالاضافه الى انه كتاب موحى من الله وليس تاليف بشري قابل للخطأ والصواب .*


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

الحقيقة والحق قال:


> *انا لست ضد هذا ولكن اي تعارض مع الكتاب المقدس لا ينسب خطا الى الكتاب المقدس فالكتاب معاصروين يتحدثون عن احداث عاصروها بالاضافه الى انه كتاب موحى من الله وليس تاليف بشري قابل للخطأ والصواب .*


 
ما اعرفه ان الكتاب المقدس هو رسالة محبة الهية اى البشر ، يتكلم بلغة البشر وتعبيرات البشر الادبية واللغوية ، ليس المقصود به توصيل معلومات علوم وجغرافيا وتاريخ ، الا فيما يتعلق بالرسالة الاساسية وهي محبة الله للبشر .

المعلومات الجغرافية والتاريخية في الكتاب المقدس يثبتها العلم ويؤكدها ولا ينفيها ، ولكن لا نستطيع ان نقول ان الكتاب المقدس اعطاه لنا الله لكي نكتشف امورا علمية او جغرافية او تاريخية ، بل ان تكشتف امور روحية تختص بالعلاقة بين الله والناس .


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (3 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> ما اعرفه ان الكتاب المقدس هو رسالة محبة الهية اى البشر ، يتكلم بلغة البشر وتعبيرات البشر الادبية واللغوية ، ليس المقصود به توصيل معلومات علوم وجغرافيا وتاريخ ، الا فيما يتعلق بالرسالة الاساسية وهي محبة الله للبشر .
> 
> المعلومات الجغرافية والتاريخية في الكتاب المقدس يثبتها العلم ويؤكدها ولا ينفيها ، ولكن لا نستطيع ان نقول ان الكتاب المقدس اعطاه لنا الله لكي نكتشف امورا علمية او جغرافية او تاريخية ، بل ان تكشتف امور روحية تختص بالعلاقة بين الله والناس .


*
لا يوجد خلاف في هذا الامر ..
انا اتكلم عن نقطة اذ تعارض العلم مع الكتاب المقدس ..
فالعلماء ليسوا موحى اليهم من الله وليسوا معاصرين للاحداث ..
وان كنت تنفي اقوال علماء ضد الكتاب المقدس فاستطيع ان اتى لك بانهر لا تنتهي منها ..
فمن الذي اخطأ ؟!
هؤلاء العلماء ام الكتاب المقدس ؟!

ما رائك لو اتي لك بادله من علماء قالوا ان اصل الانسان قرد بغض النظر عن خدعهم بالموضوع !
فهل نصدقهم لمجرد انهم يحملون لقب علماء ونقول نعم الانسان اصلة قرد ولا يتعارض مع الكتاب المقدس ؟!

انا اتكلم في نقطة وانت تتكلم في نقطة اخرى وبنفس الوقت لا اختلف معك !*


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

الحقيقة والحق قال:


> *..*
> *انا اتكلم عن نقطة اذ تعارض العلم مع الكتاب المقدس ..*


 
انا لست مختلفا معك ، انا فقط اضع كلامي باسلوبي الخاص 

هل من الممكن ان تتعارض رسالة حب من اب الى ابنه مع كتاب علوم او كتاب مواد اجتماعية ؟؟؟

الكتاب المقدس رسالة محبة من الله لابنائه البشر ، ليس هناك مجال للمقارنة بينه وبين العلم لكي يتناقض او لا يتناقض .


سلام المسيح .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

بس برضه لو تعارض الكتاب و العلم كليا كليا يبقي مش صح لانه الاديان التانيه الي بيكشف زيفها تعارض حقائقها الاولي مع العلم

محدش قال الدين كتاب علوم و يستحسن للدين الا يتطرق للعلوم و لكن التعارض وحش جدا

و لحد دلوقتي لم اجد تعارضا حادا او موجود تعارض

الا انه التعارض الاكبر في وجهه نظر اي ملحد النشوء و الارتقاء vs الخلق حسب الكتاب المقدس

دا جوهر الصراع اصلا اساسا





> قد نتفق او نختلف ولكن الكتاب المقدس هو الكتاب الوحيد الذى تعددت مسارح احداثه وشخصياته بل واللغات التى كتب بها مما جعله مادة خصبة للملحدين واتباع الديانات الاخرى وهدفا للتشكيك فى عصمته وصحة وحيهنوبما اننا كمؤمنين نؤمن بصحة كتابنا المقدس ايمانا روحيا وجب علينا ان نعضد هذا ايضا بالثوابت والاكتشافات العلمية التى تخاطب هؤلاء الذين لا يؤمنون إلا بكل ما هو عقلى.


 

انا لحد دلوقتي تفكيري مبني برضه عالكتب و الابحاث و قوه الحجه برضه مش واخده الايمان مسلمات دون بحث جاد في القضايا الكبيره

لان اخذ الاشياء كمسلمات دون نقاش هوا الي مخلي البوذي لسه بوذي و المسلم مسلم دون بحث

النصوص و البحث في الكتب و مدي التوافق مع التاريخ مهم برضه

متاااااااااااااااابعه الشلشله لانها مهمه لطريقه تفكيري جدا

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Strident (3 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> صحيح بس دا لا يمنع انه تجري الدراسات و النقد للتحري و لاثبات الصدق للباحث الحر و المؤمن القلق و المشكك لكي يطمئن الجميع
> 
> و شكرا



تروث...يا عزيزتي...

العلم و الإثباتات ستستمر إلى آخر الدهر...لكن حتى متى ستنتظرين؟!
حتى بعد عمرك الطويل إن شاء الله لن يتوقف البحث...
و إلى الأبد سيظل هناك من يشككون، و من يجيب عليهم

آمني يا عزيزتي إن كنت قد استرحت لذلك...و تمتعي بعد ذلك بالتعزيزات و التأكيدات التي يرسلها الله من آن لآخر (مثلاً بحث يؤكد شيء جديد... إلخ)


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

انا بجمع بين الايمان و العقل و الاتنين بقم جناحين بطير بيهم

و لسه هتقولي امني يا جوني ههههههههه عيب شهادتي موجوده في المنتدي و اختباري الي مش كتبته عظيم جدا و اي حد مر بيه كان انتحر عشان يرتاح و يريح مخه و ربنا اعلم بظروفي شكلها ايه او امي و اختي ممكن يعملوا فيا ايه

والله اعلم قد سبب ايماني علي قد ماهو قوي جدا علي قد ما بشك في نفسي بسبب السبب دا

ربنا بقي عزائي بس لسه بتئلم جامد جدا من داخلي و معاملتي مع عيلتي بقت فاتره بس مش حاسين بحاجه طبعا بس محدش هيصدق اني امنت عشان ربنا عايز كدا كله هيقول ان دا عشان ولد مسيحي او تقليد لابويا و انسياق وراه او عشان كلام زكريا بطرس او ضعف ايمان او مخي تعبان و مخلوله عقليا

ربنا يحلها من عنده بقي و يفرجها و يريحني و نفسي المسيح يغمر الكل بسلامه

سلام المسيح معاك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

انا زمان ايام الحادي و اكتئابي اتهددت بالطبيب النفسي علي فكره و دا سيف علي رقبتي بس عزائي في يسوع


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (3 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> انا لست مختلفا معك ، انا فقط اضع كلامي باسلوبي الخاص
> 
> هل من الممكن ان تتعارض رسالة حب من اب الى ابنه مع كتاب علوم او كتاب مواد اجتماعية ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


*
موضوع رسالة الكتاب المقدس شي وموضوع التشكيك في محتوياته شي اخر ..

فلا يمكن الايمان بفكرتين متناقضتين ..

الاولى الايمان برسالته والثانيه قبول الاخطاء الواقعة فيه لمجرد ان نقول انه ليس كتاب علم او تاريخ !

فالكتاب المقدس ليس كتاب دين فقط واي قارئ لهذا الكتاب يستطيع قراءه الحروب والممالك والامبراطوريات والكثير من الاحداث الاخرى الواردة فيه بالاضافة الى حقائق الخلق والتي لغايه الان هنالك علماء لا يستطيعون تفسيره العديد منها سواء التسليم بانها موجود وخلاص بدون تفسير ..!

فلن يعرف البشر اكثر من الخالق الذي اوجد الكون .*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

صح و الكتاب المقدس الشئ الي اقنعني اكتر و اكتر بيه كتاب الكفن المقدس

كتاب رائع و الي بحث كان ملحد كمان و بحث بحياد

و شكرا


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

الحقيقة والحق قال:


> *موضوع رسالة الكتاب المقدس شي وموضوع التشكيك في محتوياته شي اخر ..*
> 
> *فلا يمكن الايمان بفكرتين متناقضتين ..*
> 
> ...


 
هنا اختلفنا 

الكتاب المقدس هو رسالة محبة الله للانسان ، وفي هذا السياق فهو يحكي علاقة الله مع ابنائه المؤمنين ومع غير المؤمنين .

فاذا وجدت اخبار ابراهيم وتنقلاته ، او اخبار الحروب ، فهي كلها ليست دروسا في التاريخ او الجغرافيا ، هي ايضا تحت نفس المسمي الاعلى ، تبليغ رسالة محبة الله للناس .

من يحاول ان يقرأ الكتاب المقدس خارج هذا السياق ، سيفقد البركة والرسالة الاساسية في قراءته ، ويصبح في يده كتاب مثل اي كتاب آخر يحكي قصة تاريخ شعب وحروب شعوب .


----------



## alaakamel30 (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكل من مر ههنا
أعجبنى النقاش ولكنى اكتفى بالمشاهدة
سلام يسوع المسيح اترك لكم


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (4 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> *هنا اختلفنا*



*لا ارى اي اختلاف سواء انك تنظر للموضوع من زاوية وانا اليه من جميع الزوايا وفي النهايه كل الطرق تؤدي الى روما !*



> فاذا وجدت اخبار ابراهيم وتنقلاته ، او اخبار الحروب ، فهي كلها ليست دروسا في التاريخ او الجغرافيا



*هي ليست دروس تاريخيه ولكنها ادله تاريخيه باقلام من لا يعرف الخطأ الا ان كنت تؤمن انه الحروب والتاريخ وخلافه الموجود في الكتاب المقدس هو كذب ومن نسيج الخيال !

وبسبب نزاهه محتويات كتابنا وعدم وجود اي منافس له في الساحه واستحالة امكانية تحريفة يعد الكتاب المقدس اوثق وثيقة موجودة تحت السماء !*


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

الحقيقة والحق قال:


> *وبسبب نزاهه محتويات كتابنا وعدم وجود اي منافس له في الساحه واستحالة امكانية تحريفة يعد الكتاب المقدس اوثق وثيقة موجودة تحت السماء !*


 
نعم ولكن على اي اساس 

هل هو وثيقة بانه رسالة الله لمحبة الناس ، ام رسالة الله بكتاب علوم ؟؟


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (4 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> نعم ولكن على اي اساس
> 
> هل هو وثيقة بانه رسالة الله لمحبة الناس ، ام رسالة الله بكتاب علوم ؟؟



*موضوع انه رساله الله لمحبة الناس وخلاصهم هذا موضوع مفروغ منه لا جدال فيه ..
بالاضافه الى ان المعلومات الواردة فيه دقيقة بشكل 100% للاسباب التي ذكرتها سابقا !
فان اردت ان ارجع لمعلومة تاريخيه مثلا ارجع للكتاب المقدس قبل اي شي اذ توافرت فيه لانه لا يوجد كتاب يعطي مصداقية للمعلومة التي اريدها اكثر من الكتاب المقدس ..
وانت تعرف ان التحريف طال الكثير من الكتب ..
من يحرف التاريخ لمصلحتة او من يتلاعب بالعلم لمصلحتة لغاية رد العلم على الخلق .. والامثله كثيره جدا !
اما الكتاب المقدس فيخلو من هذا من التحريف الذي يعود للمصالح الشخصية للافراد كل واحد حسب غايته .*


----------



## My Rock (5 يناير 2010)

يُنقل الى المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام


----------



## النهيسى (6 يناير 2010)

*

شكرا جدا 


موضوع جميل 

الرب معاكم
​




​*


----------

